# ⊹ free celeste crafting! ❜ —offline



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

decided to finally change this to a permanent free crafting service!
as long as you provide the materials, i'll craft however many you want of my current learned celeste DIYs.
unfortunately, i won't be able to provide any extra materials as this is a free service.
helping me out with my catalogue wishlist would help immensely - otherwise, tips are not expected!



Spoiler: ZODIAC FURNITURE



- *aries rocking chair*
* 3 star fragments + 2 aries fragments + 1 gold nugget + 5 stones

- *taurus bathtub*
* 3 star fragments + 2 taurus fragments + 1 gold nugget + 8 stones





Spoiler: ITEMS



- *astronaut suit*
* 5 star fragments + 5 iron nuggets

- *crescent-moon chair*
* 7 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *crewed spaceship*
* 10 star fragments + 20 iron nuggets

- *flying saucer*
* 15 star fragments + 10 iron nuggets

- *moon*
* 15 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *nova light*
* 5 star fragments

- *satellite*
* 10 star fragments + 15 iron nuggets

- *space shuttle*
* 5 star fragments + 10 iron nuggets

- *star clock*
* 3 star fragments + 1 iron nugget

- *star wand*
* 3 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *starry garland*
* 10 star fragments





Spoiler: WALLPAPER / FLOORING



- *galaxy flooring*
* 5 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *lunar surface*
* 5 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *sci-fi wall*
* 5 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *sci-fi flooring*
* 5 star fragments + 1 large star fragment

- *starry wall*
* 5 star fragments + 1 large star fragment


​please fill out the form below and like this post so i get a notification!
i'll reach out with a PMed dodo once it's your turn!



Spoiler: FORM



*ign + island name:*
*order:* (please list out quantity and name of item)
*total materials:* (this is for ease of reference)


----------



## Riseon (May 15, 2020)

I'm interested! Jae, Aurelion. Could I get three of them please


----------



## twins (May 15, 2020)

I'm interested! I need to double check that I have an extra large frag first, however!


----------



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

twins said:


> I'm interested! I need to double check that I have an extra large frag first, however!


sure thing, let me know when you have them!


----------



## twins (May 15, 2020)

I ended up not having an extra, ty tho!!


----------



## Milady (May 15, 2020)

Hi! Sandy, Castelia. I’d like one of em ^^


----------



## magicbean (May 15, 2020)

I would like one pls! Pixie, Neverland.


----------



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

magicbean said:


> I would like one pls! Pixie, Neverland.


hang tight, i’m just finishing up a trade! once i’m done, i’ll PM a dodo your way!


----------



## magicbean (May 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

online again!​


----------



## Romaki (May 15, 2020)

I'd love to come over for 2 crescent moon chairs! IGN is Annika from Hawaii.


----------



## Cutesy (May 15, 2020)

Thank you for hosting this service! I am interested in 1 crescent moon chair and 2 nova lights  Ign is Yissa from Lotus.


----------



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> Thank you for hosting this service! I am interested in 1 crescent moon chair and 2 nova lights  Ign is Yissa from Lotus.


sorry for the late reply, was making lunch! i’ll open my gates and PM you the dodo in a sec!


----------



## yanatheangel (May 15, 2020)

hi i have 15 fragments, could you please craft me 3 nova lights? khiana from celestia


----------



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

yanatheangel said:


> hi i have 15 fragments, could you please craft me 3 nova lights? khiana from celestia


PMing you a dodo in a sec! sorry for the late reply, had to fix some internet issues!!


----------



## lyonbunny (May 15, 2020)

Wow this is so nice!! I have quite a lot of star frags/iron nuggets. if it’s possible could you make 1 crescent chair, 4 nova lights, 1 starry garland, 1 astronaut suit? 
Janna from Bisqueet


----------



## morthael (May 15, 2020)

lyonbunny said:


> Wow this is so nice!! I have quite a lot of star frags/iron nuggets. if it’s possible could you make 1 crescent chair, 4 nova lights, 1 starry garland, 1 astronaut suit?
> Janna from Bisqueet


sure, i can do those!! give me about 30 minutes or so though as i’m just about to eat dinner!


----------



## lyonbunny (May 15, 2020)

morthael said:


> sure, i can do those!! give me about 30 minutes or so though as i’m just about to eat dinner!


Great tysm!!


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

online again!​


----------



## Gazer297 (May 16, 2020)

Hi, could I get the astronaut suit

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Actually 2 of them if i can

Pamela from Seal Cove


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> Hi, could I get the astronaut suit
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020
> 
> ...


sure!! let me open my gates and i’ll PM the dodo in a sec!


----------



## Capchir (May 16, 2020)

Can I get 1 crescent moon chair pls  Abby from lil island!


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

Capchir said:


> Can I get 1 crescent moon chair pls  Abby from lil island!


i just have two people ahead of you to craft for then i’ll shoot a dodo your way when i’m ready! hang tight!


----------



## Manah (May 16, 2020)

Could you make me a starry garland and a nova light? (That's 15 fragments, right?) Manah from Evershine^^


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

Manah said:


> Could you make me a starry garland and a nova light? (That's 15 fragments, right?) Manah from Evershine^^


15 is correct! i can do those for you, i’ll send a dodo whenever i’m done with the other two!


----------



## Dandixandii (May 16, 2020)

morthael said:


> i suppose i’ll make this a semi-permanent thread dedicated to crafting celeste recipes!! please provide your own materials as i don’t have any extras unfortunately! as the title says, i’ll craft however many you want free of charge!
> 
> i’ll only be listing the more sought after/top wishlist DIYs just to reduce the list clutter on this thread lol!
> 
> - *aries rocking chair*​* 3 star fragments + 2 aries fragments + 1 gold nugget + 5 stones​- *astronaut suit *​* 5 star fragments + 5 iron nuggets​- *crescent moon chair*​* 7 star fragments + 1 large star fragment​- *flying saucer*​* 15 star fragments + 10 iron nuggets​- *nova light *​* 5 star fragments​- *satellite* ​* 10 star fragments + 15 iron nuggets​- *space shuttle *​* 5 star fragments + 10 iron nuggets​- *starry garland*​* 10 star fragments​- *taurus bathtub*​* 3 star fragments + 2 taurus fragments + 1 gold nugget + 8 stones​​please post your ign + island name below and i’ll PM dodos in order!


Can you craft the moon chair and nova lights for me?
Allie from Sakura City


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

Dandixandii said:


> Can you craft the moon chair and nova lights for me?
> Allie from Sakura City


sounds good! let me PM you a dodo!


----------



## TheLostEmpire (May 16, 2020)

Could I get 2 crescent moon chairs and 2 nova lights that's 24 star fragments and 2 large fragments?

Arielle from serenavita


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

TheLostEmpire said:


> Could I get 2 crescent moon chairs and 2 nova lights that's 24 star fragments and 2 large fragments?
> 
> Arielle from serenavita


sounds about right!! PMing you a dodo!


----------



## Anblick (May 16, 2020)

OMG this is so amazing!!!!
Could I request:
-2 crescent chair
-2 nova light
-1 saucer
-3 garland

I HAVE BEEN STASHING STAR FRAGMENTS WOO!


----------



## morthael (May 16, 2020)

Anblick said:


> OMG this is so amazing!!!!
> Could I request:
> -2 crescent chair
> -2 nova light
> ...


sending you a dodo in a sec!


----------



## morthael (May 17, 2020)

online again.
i can now craft the moon DIY as well!​


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

may i get the crestent moon chair? Umi from MtSigiri


----------



## morthael (May 17, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> may i get the crestent moon chair? Umi from MtSigiri


sure thing, i’ll open my gates and PM a dodo in a sec!


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

morthael said:


> sure thing, i’ll open my gates and PM a dodo in a sec!


ok ty!


----------



## amyahh (May 17, 2020)

gn + island name: amyah / acre wood
order: cresent-moon chair
total materials: 7 star fragments + 1 large star fragment
*for your catalog: *pink air conditioner, deluxe washer in black


----------



## morthael (May 17, 2020)

amyahh said:


> gn + island name: amyah / acre wood
> order: cresent-moon chair
> total materials: 7 star fragments + 1 large star fragment
> *for your catalog: *pink air conditioner, deluxe washer in black


i can do that for ya! i’m just finishing up a trade then i’ll open my gates and send you a dodo! (also thanks so much for letting me catalog!!)


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 17, 2020)

*ign + island name: *Ashley from Erinacea
*order:* (please list out quantity and name of item) Crescent moon chair x 1, Galaxy floor x 1, Nova light x 1, Starry garland x 3
*total materials:* (this is for ease of reference) 47 star fragments, 2 large star fragments

Thank you so much for offering this service! I’ll have a look at your wishlist to see what I can offer you 

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

I can let you catalogue a pink mini fridge, cherry and orange cardboard boxes, a plain coffee cup, and a brown bookstand!


----------



## morthael (May 17, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> *ign + island name: *Ashley from Erinacea
> *order:* (please list out quantity and name of item) Crescent moon chair x 1, Galaxy floor x 1, Nova light x 1, Starry garland x 3
> *total materials:* (this is for ease of reference) 47 star fragments, 2 large star fragments
> 
> ...


i was once the person that couldn’t afford celeste items lmao so i thought why not help, but anyway sending you a dodo now! thanks for letting me catalog as well!!


----------



## psiJordan (May 17, 2020)

Hi! Jordan from Latte
Items: 1 nova light and 1 crescent moon chair
Materials: 12 fragments, 1 large fragment

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

I also have an extra clay furnace you can keep


----------



## morthael (May 18, 2020)

online again for another 2 hours!​


----------



## swagdra (May 18, 2020)

ign + island name: Sandra, Iris Isle
order: nova lights 5x, crescent moon chair 2x, star clock 1x
total materials: star frag 42, large frag 2, iron nugget 1 (i hope i did the math right lol)

also i can bring the black, white, and tan accessories stand for you to catalog


----------



## Gazer297 (May 18, 2020)

Hi could I get the 2 crewed spaceship? I have the colorful stack of books and black barbecue to bring.

Pamela from Seal Cove

20 stars. 40 iron


----------



## morthael (May 18, 2020)

swagdra said:


> ign + island name: Sandra, Iris Isle
> order: nova lights 5x, crescent moon chair 2x, star clock 1x
> total materials: star frag 42, large frag 2, iron nugget 1 (i hope i did the math right lol)
> 
> also i can bring the black, white, and tan accessories stand for you to catalog


sounds about right! let me open up my gates and i’ll PM a dodo in a sec! thanks so much for letting me catalog!!

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> Hi could I get the 2 crewed spaceship? I have the colorful stack of books and black barbecue to bring.
> 
> Pamela from Seal Cove
> 
> 20 stars. 40 iron


i’ll give you a dodo as soon as i’m done with the person above!

also omg thanks for letting me catalogue!!


----------



## morthael (May 19, 2020)

online!​


----------

